# what?! not our homeschooling gardens!



## dain (Dec 4, 2007)

Bill HR 875 and 814 in their present form-- They will effectively make it impossible for people to grow their own gardens and can and preserve their own food. Food safety is important, but let's be realistic and practical!!

http://www.govtrack.us/congress/bill.xpd?bill=h111-875

(links at the bottom of this one for taking action)

http://www.campaignforliberty.com/blog.php?view=12671

dain


----------



## CariOfOz (Jun 30, 2005)

Wow... glad I'm now in a country that is led by *somewhat* sane people.. although they are still allowing GM food to creep in







: at least they are quite happy for us to grow our own.


----------



## Rivka5 (Jul 13, 2005)

Looking at the bill, I think the linked blog is jumping to huge conclusions. I certainly don't see anything that would eliminate gardening.


----------



## PaulaJoAnne (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rivka5* 
Looking at the bill, I think the linked blog is jumping to huge conclusions. I certainly don't see anything that would eliminate gardening.

The bill, if it passes, will allow for the future regulation of personal use crops and animals.
Its all a matter of time.


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Moved to Activism.


----------



## honeybunch2k8 (Jan 14, 2008)

Whenever bills like this come along, I always wonder what 'unintended' affects would happen to small businesses. I've read thru some of hr 875, and I remember it being somewhat confusing as to what constitutes a farm. That being said, the idea of starting another branch (perhaps needing more taxpayer $$$) just seems so ridiculous IMO. I do think this is just a puppet bill-I doubt it will stop things like melamide (sp?) contaminated products from china, foods contaminated with gmos and perhaps endocrine disruptors (courtesy Monsanto & co.). I'm sure the gov't and I have very different ideas of what constitutes "contamination."


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honeybunch2k8* 
Whenever bills like this come along, I always wonder what 'unintended' affects would happen to small businesses.

This bill is linked to Monsanto (I forgot exactly what, I think the lawyer who introduced it is the wife of a Monsanto exec, something like that).

I don't believe for a second that affects to small businesses are unintended. I believe they are the primary point. Nor do I believe that the bill is about safety at all - this is just devious marketing tactics. Who is against safety? Just like the bill about lead and children's toys - who's against eliminating that? Not me, that's for sure. But that wasn't the point, the point was to drive small toymakers out of business (can't afford to meet regulations). Large toymakers can pay the fines to square up now and from here on out will be smooth sailing.


----------



## vermontmomma (May 29, 2009)

Monsanto is HORRIBLE!!! Watch out for them. I heard that they own a bunch of innocent sounding seed companies for home growers, like the ones that send junk mail every spring with 1 cent deals, etc. There are some great family run and organic seed companies out there that could use more support. Hopefully "big brother" will back off on this.

homesteading new momma







:














: green mountains














:














aspiring novelist and children's book author








***U.S. OUT OF V.T.***


----------



## moonovermountainma (Dec 7, 2004)

Bumping this up. It's time to read up on this and think about the far-reaching effects of this bill on your personal freedoms as well as small farming businesses. We are down to the final weeks on this one and people need to make an uproar - get it modified to be *specific* and prevent future extreme re-interpretations resulting in all of us being fully dependent on our government and big ag business for *all* of our food.


----------



## PiesandAbrosmama (Jan 31, 2003)

agreed. Might not seem like a big deal now- big broad legislation can end up becoming another patriot act. Do you have or does anyone have current information?


----------



## Noelle C. (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rivka5* 
Looking at the bill, I think the linked blog is jumping to huge conclusions. I certainly don't see anything that would eliminate gardening.


"ensure that persons who produce, process, or distribute food"

This bill is not specific to only farms or food service. Produce, process, OR distribute Backyard gardening is producing.

This proposed bill, as written, could definitely include home-gardeners who produce and process (can) their own food.


----------



## Noelle C. (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laohaire* 
T Just like the bill about lead and children's toys - who's against eliminating that? Not me, that's for sure. But that wasn't the point, the point was to drive small toymakers out of business (can't afford to meet regulations). Large toymakers can pay the fines to square up now and from here on out will be smooth sailing.

Too bad the CSPIA didn't just think about enforcing the lead paint ban that's been in effect since the 70's. Large toy-makers don't have to pay fines to square up, or at least Mattel doesn't. Mattel, one of the largest violators of lead, was given an exemption from third-party testing. Which large toy company will get an exemption next while small-time toy makers and hand crafters still have to pay up?

I'm convinced these acts are much less about safety and more about requiring business be done by big manufacturers who can afford to comply with testing and, for the food bill, DNA-matching.


----------



## elanorh (Feb 1, 2006)

I have been concerned about this, too - I contacted a friend of ours who works for _Mother Earth News_, and he sent me this link:

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Happy...-And-1322.aspx

I think _Mother Earth News_'s folks, at least, are more concerned about the Animal Identification Tag than they are about the proposed legislation.

Basically, they believe that it's important that we contact our legislators and let them know our concerns (and why we're concerned), but that the wording in the legislation as it is now, is not as concerning as some are arguing.

Given what happened with the lead paint issue, I do think it's important to comment. But, I do trust _Mother Earth News_.


----------



## Hedgehog Mtn (Jan 14, 2008)

For those concerned about Monsanto just in case some don't know..... FedCo Seeds offers a system in their catalog that allows you to pick where each seed package comes from. For example a package with a #1 would be a small time seed saver (I think) and a #5 is a huge company that sells GM seeds elsewhere. Fedco doesn't sell GM seed knowingly at all but it allows you to pick which seed companies your dollars benefit.

I'm not explaining this very well - must be one of those days but for people who don't know about them you might want to check it out.


----------

